# MECA California 2X SQ & SPL - August 6, 2016 - Seaside, California



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

As the rest of the country is heating up, what better place to hold an event than beautiful Seaside/Monterey, California. Come join us at Marina Auto Stereo for this event.

*Where:*
Marina Auto Stereo
1605 Del Monte Blvd
Seaside, CA 93955

*When:*
Saturday, August 6, 2016 - 9:30am - ?










Facebook event invite here: 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1042269072475748/

*Who's in?*


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Who's coming?

1-Darth SQ
2-


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*MECA California 2X SQ &amp; SPL - August 6, 2016 - Seaside, California*

Who's coming?

1-Darth SQ
2-papasin
3-MrsPapasin
4-


----------



## cvjoint2 (Jul 8, 2016)

1-Darth SQ
2-papasin
3-MrsPapasin
4-cvjoint
5-[/QUOTE]


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

1-Darth SQ
2-papasin
3-MrsPapasin
4-cvjoint
5-Mr & Mrs rton20s


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

wish I could, got friends down there I'd love to visit and drag out to the event, but I've gotta be in la for the grammas eightieth..


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> 1-papasin
> 2-MrsPapasin
> 3-cvjoint
> 4-Mr & Mrs rton20s


I am out guys.
I just got hit with a huge expense which means I can't afford to go this time around.
My apologies to everyone including my wife who was very much looking forward to going to Monterey for the weekend.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear. Hopefully you'll be able to make it out to another event soon.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear Bret. Take it easy and we'll be sure to hang out again soon.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Sorry to hear. Hopefully you'll be able to make it out to another event soon.





papasin said:


> Sorry to hear Bret. Take it easy and we'll be sure to hang out again soon.


Yeah me too.
Very disappointed but due to recent events, money just got tight.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Hotel reservation made. Thank you MECA for the discount. 

We're also already planning out our meals.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

One week to go! Looking forward to a summer event with great weather.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Still working on the car... probably won't make this one and my tires are corded.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cvjoint said:


> Still working on the car... probably won't make this one and my tires are corded.



Sorry to hear but hope you can make the next one!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cvjoint said:


> Still working on the car... probably won't make this one and my tires are corded.


Bummer. I was looking forward to checking out the 'vette.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I think I'll be able to make this one 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> I think I'll be able to make this one
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis



In a suit and tie?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> I think I'll be able to make this one
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis


I should hope so. 



papasin said:


> In a suit and tie?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

See everyone in the morning!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> See everyone in the morning!


Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------

